# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام نویسنده سایت

## ahmadelahi

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

نیاز به نویسنده دارم (واسه چند تا سایت و انجمن) .
اگه تمایل به همکاری دارید لطفا رزومه و مبلغ پیشنهادی تون رو واسه هر پست داخله (انجمن) یا (سایت) رو به ایمیل زیر ارسال کنید.

ضمنن برای سایت ها مطلب باید توسط خود شخص ترجمه یا نوشته شود اما برای انجمن کپی کردن مجازه برای همین می توانید روزانه حد اکثر 200 مطلب در انجمن منتشر کنید اما در سایت حد اکثر 5 مطلب مجازه

مبلغ پایه برای هر پست در انجمن : 25 تومان
مبلغ برای هر پست در سایت : 250 تومان

ایمیل :
job@gomail.ir

آدرس ها در امضائ قرار دارند.

----------


## علی متقی پور

دوست عزیز فکر میکنم باید یه بازنگری اساسی رو مبالغی که گفتی بکنی.
ما اینجا تو این فروم پست میدیم بدون اینکه حتی یک قرون کسی بهمون بده ولی اگر بنا به گرفتن پول باشه من با وجود دوستی با علی آقای کرامتی (برادر استاد کرامتی) با مبلغ 25 تومن حتی حاضر نبودم یه دونه پست هم بدم.
فکر میکنم اصلا شان بچه های فروم بالاتر از این باشه.
شما یک فروم خوب و مفید ایجاد کن و بمن خبر کن. من رایگان در خدمتتم و هر چقدرم سوال کنن اگر سوادم بکشه جواب میدم. ولی خدا وکیلی نیا روی پست هام قیمت 25 تومن رو بذار :(

----------


## حمید . ه

واقعا که a_mottaghi_pour راست میگه . این چه وضعیتیه آخه 
اینجا فرومه و جایی برای به اشتراک گذاشتن اطلاعات و تجاربه افراد . 
اینجا جاییه که همه برای پیشرفت و بالا بردن سطح برنامه نویسی کشور تلاش میکنند . به نظر من هر کس به اندازه خودش (حتی) اون مبتدی ترین افراد شانشون خیلی بیشتر از این چیزاست و ارزششون رو نمیشه با پول تعیین کرد 
اینجا کسی گدایی نمیکنه دوست عزیز

----------


## na_des

:متفکر: 



> مبلغ پایه برای هر پست در انجمن : 25 تومان
> مبلغ برای هر پست در سایت : 250 تومان


250 تا تک تومنی ؟!؟ یعنی 5 تا مقاله ترجمه کنی 1250 تومان ؟! زیــــــــــــــــاده  :لبخند گشاده!: 
الان ادامس orbit چنده ؟
واقعا که  :قهقهه:

----------


## ahmad156

ورشکست نکنی داداش :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> 
> نیاز به نویسنده دارم (واسه چند تا سایت و انجمن) .
> اگه تمایل به همکاری دارید لطفا رزومه و مبلغ پیشنهادی تون رو واسه هر پست داخله (انجمن) یا (سایت) رو به ایمیل زیر ارسال کنید.
> 
> ضمنن برای سایت ها مطلب باید توسط خود شخص ترجمه یا نوشته شود اما برای انجمن کپی کردن مجازه برای همین می توانید روزانه حد اکثر 200 مطلب در انجمن منتشر کنید اما در سایت حد اکثر 5 مطلب مجازه
> 
> مبلغ پایه برای هر پست در انجمن : 25 تومان
> مبلغ برای هر پست در سایت : 250 تومان
> ...


 من فکر می کنم دلار با تومان اشتباه زدید دوست عزیز

----------


## maktoom

الان این پست من چنده؟!
پست خالی بزنیم کمتر میشه؟!
فارسی و انگلیسی قاطی بزنیم چطوری حساب میشه؟!
جالبه که دوستان رو کم و زیادیش بحث میکنن!
یه وقتایی هست میبینم یه وبلاگ با مانور رو یه موضوع خاصی هست که تعداد بالایی پست داره. جالبه که آرشیو رو میبینی کلا ماله یکی دوماهه. اما تعداد پست بالای پنجاه تا داره.

----------


## _behnam_

چند سوال :
رزومه رو به همین ایمیل *job@gomail.ir* بفرستیم؟
چه مدت *سابقه* کار میخواد؟
استخدام به صورت *قراردادی* هست یا *رسمی*؟
بنا به اینکه حقوق برپایه *اداره کار* هست *آیا بیمه هم میکنید؟*
*200* پست در روز خیلی *کمه* نمیشه یخورده بیشتر داد؟
و .....
-------------------
*آخه برادر من، رو چه حسابی و از کجا روزی 200 پست بیاد؟*

----------


## Arash_janusV3

*یک چالش ... به راستی در بازار برنامه نویسی ایران چه اتفاقی افتاده!!!!*

----------


## matrix-program

آقای ahmadelahi واقعا برای شما متاسفم الان یه بستنی وانیلی اندازه ی بند انگشت رو به شما می دن 500 ت یه پنیر خامه ای رو به شما می دن 1000 
امثال شما هستند که بازار برنامه نویسی و سایت نویسی را در ایران به این حال و روز انداخته اند 
یه نفر یه سایت شخصی بسازه که 5 تا مطلب داشته باشه بیش از اینا در آمد داره
وااسفا
ببخشید اگه یکم لحنم تند بود

----------


## amirmms

جمعش کن
داری توهین میکنی 
آقــــــــــــــــا این تاپیکو ببندید  :عصبانی:

----------


## prans68

خوبه یه برنامه مینویسیم و یه الگوریتم طراحی میکنیم متن بسازه و بزنه توسایت فک کنم بعد اجرای بات در عرض 10 دیقه ورشکست میشه.
من موافقم با این کار

----------

